# New SUPER Trenabol!



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2013)

Everyone loves TRENABOL. Ask anyone who has ever taken it... They all  rave about it and it's powerful effects. The only one complaint I have  heard is that they need more than one bottle to really get the FULL  effect, as many people are taking 60mg (4 caps) per day. With the SUPER  TRENABOL, that won't be a problem. 

We upped the dosage per cap  from 15mg to 20mg, and added 30 more caps per bottle. Now you can take a  FULL Super dose with only 3 caps a day, and each bottle will last a  month. That's 33% more compound per cap, and 50% more caps per bottle!

Blackstone Labs: Super Trenabol


*BLACKSTONE LABS 10% Off Discount Code = HEAVY10*


----------



## chold (Oct 2, 2013)

Have there been reported side effects similar to injectable tren (i.e. insomnia, aggression, anxiety, etc)? I couldn't sleep for shit on tren and wanted to kill everyone...


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, it basically is oral tren once ingested.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 2, 2013)

wish they went with that bigger bottle to begin with i was taking it 6 caps a day :/

good shit tho


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a great product. I'm interested to see how it leads up to the other effects. I wonder if it is good to stack this product with anything else? How does it work with other anabolics? Also how is the price compared to regular tren? I'm just worried about the side effects that go along with it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2013)

Oral tren is bad ass, So glad BSL raised the dose and the caps!! so many opportunities now for upcoming bulks.


----------



## jadean (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome idea guys, I know some people like to push the limits on dosage and from the logs iv'e read, this can safely be ran a little higher


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 3, 2013)

chold said:


> Have there been reported side effects similar to injectable tren (i.e. insomnia, aggression, anxiety, etc)? I couldn't sleep for shit on tren and wanted to kill everyone...



Know people who have ran this compound and were blown away by the effects. Damn close to normal tren. Obviously not quite as potent but good shit nonetheless.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 6, 2013)

Trenabol has definitely been one of the most popular BSL products. Upping the dose and amount of caps is a GREAT idea!


----------



## pilip99 (Oct 11, 2013)

hells yeah!

Black Stone Labs -

and check out BSL other great products here!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 11, 2013)

jadean said:


> Awesome idea guys, I know some people like to push the limits on dosage and from the logs iv'e read, this can safely be ran a little higher



i did it 6 caps a day.

i think Adrenolin and someone else took it even further like 8-10 caps a day


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ran it for six weeks ramping up to 120mg per day.  I was using it during a cut so it's hard to tell how effective it was.  Strangely it caused a lot of water retention which you would not expect from tren.


----------



## pilip99 (Oct 16, 2013)

for those with real deal tren experience im pretty positive this can be run in the 6-10 caps per day range


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

3 caps = 60mg oral tren, you can bet your ass your going to enjoy the ride. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcticman (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm thinking this would be great if you know your not going to be able to pin for a few + days. What do think? Orals like this should help maintain levels when you can't pin right?


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Arcticman said:


> I'm thinking this would be great if you know your not going to be able to pin for a few + days. What do think? Orals like this should help maintain levels when you can't pin right?



I like this idea, but really only for a week or so.  Let's say your going on a one week trip.  You could do a slightly larger injection the day you leave and use the oral to supplement.

However, keep in mind that this product is trenbelone-diol.  It will convert to actual tren at a rate of 10% at best.


----------

